
Trump asks social media companies to ‘detect mass shooters before they strike’ - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/5/20754761/trump-social-media-companies-mass-shooting-predictions-el-paso-texas-dayton-ohio
======
onyva
Or simply count down from every speech he gives calling migrants and asylum
seekers an invasion?

The idea that this ugly primitive person can be a president despite everything
known so far, is beyond belief.

------
peapicker
Minority Report in action. P.K. Dick was a prophet.

------
chrisMyzel
Why not ask the NSA to do so?

